# Two JDams hit at the same time.



## Drone_pilot (Mar 27, 2005)

Click on this link to see the picture

http://www.strategypage.com/gallery/articles/military_photos_200513012.asp

In Iraq, a JDAM explodes as another, headed for the same aiming point, plunges into the dust and rubble. A common tactic with JDAMs GPS guided bombs is to drop two bombs on the same target, releasing the second as quickly as possible after the first. Sometimes this is done to make sure a vital target gets taken out, in case there is a malfunction ( about ten percent of the time there is a fuse or guidance system failure.) At other times, two JDAMs are dropped one after another in order to reach a target underground. The second bomb will go into the crater created by the first, and the blast will dig a little deeper

its from a site posted by _Eagledriver _


----------



## Zofo (Mar 28, 2005)

That is some picture - war IS hell!


----------

